# Konica Minolta Dimage Dual Scan IV - 35mm Film Trays



## Lordofthefuture (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm doing a B&W 35mm photo essay and I busted out my old Konica Minolta DiMage Scan Dual IV film scanner, but I don't have the 35mm film strip or the 35mm slide holders for it! 

I've tried tracking down replacements on the internet with absolutely no luck.

From what I understand, the slide holder is the same for all the DiMage Scan Dual units, eg, I, II, III, and IV, but the film strip holder was unique for the IV. The model numbers I need are:

*FH-U2* for the 35mm film strip holder
*SH-U1* for the mounted slide holder

Anyone who might have a lead on how to track these down will make my freaking day


----------

